
Sentencing Overhaul Proposed in Senate with Bipartisan Backing - jegutman
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/02/us/politics/senate-plan-to-ease-sentencing-laws.html
======
jegutman
I'm skeptical this will end up doing enough, but any move in the right
direction in this issue is a big deal.

